
Germany's Aggressive Switch to Renewables Will Save €149B - simonebrunozzi
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/renewables/germany-aggressive-switch-to-renewables-will-save-us-149-billion
======
drchaos
As a German paying a whopping 23,55 Eurocent (~0,25$) per kWh for electricity,
I'd really like to know how and when those miraculous savings will finally
materialize for me.

Unfortunately PWC's "spreadsheet calculations" do not give the slightest hint
about that.

